# Doe just delivered,hard udder no milk



## mylani (Oct 16, 2012)

My 9 yr. old Alpine doe,Spot,just delivered twins a few hours ago.Everything went well,this was to be her last birth.She has a big udder,not blown out full,like she usually is but big.She's producing no milk,she always has milk ahead of kidding.Her udder feels hard but there's room in there and I've never heard of mastitis ahead of kidding.I keep a herd of about 30 meat goats,she's my only dairy goat,aside from her mixed daughters.I'm feeding her kids but she keeps attacking me.Separating the kids from her will only stress her out,not an option.I read ONE remark about too much molasses,could someone elaborate,also,OF COURSE it's Saturday,no vets or access to meds not on hand.I'd appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't know to much but I would double check and make sure the plugs are out of her teats. they may be stuck for some reason. If not that try warm compresses on her udder to see if it will loosen up.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

CAE can cause that.

How high protein % is your feed? Very high protein can cause a massive amount of edema.

Yes, does can kid with mastitis, or have it develop pre-kidding.

What do you mean-she keeps attacking you? What are you doing when she attacks?

Large doses of Vit C can help with edema and any sort of inflammation.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

YOu could always put some peppermint oil or something on and massage her udder too.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes make sure her teats are unplugged....messaging will help if she is congested....I whip up coconut oil in a mixer to cream it up add Vit E and peppermint Ess oil and message message message, milk milk milk repeat : ) when messaging do some kneading motions really work her good..three or four times a day...depending how bad ithe congestion is will depend how long it will take...best wishes and congrats on the kidding : )


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Please try what Happybleats has suggested + the vita C. Compresses as hot as you can stand several times a day.
You can also infuse Today for a few days at your last go round of the day..


----------

